# Still puzzled why beardie jumping for UV light??



## yorkiebeardieowner (Mar 25, 2009)

I still can't find a reason for my beardie (10 months old) jumping/attacking the UV light and wondered if any of you guys have any suggestions.
We moved house 5-6 weeks ago and at the same time bought him a new uv light (10%) as it had been 6 months since last one.
He moved well and been eating great, in fact improved greatly since the move as now poos regular and before it could be every 2-3 weeks, his eyes are brighter and shed since etc.
I have a feeling that the last uv light wasnt working great (which explains the lack of pooping, and also why he wanted to sleep alot) even though bought new from reptile shop.
Since the move, he spends alot of his time jumping and diving for the uv light! he has broke a heat light in the process and often knocks off the uv light.
I took him to reptile shop for advice and they couldnt find any probs and suggested trying a uv light cover - anyone use these, any good??
But why now does he do it and not before - why is he drawn to it??
I dont use a reflector and nothing else changed in viv set up.
I am worried he is going to hurt himself as he really jumps/dives around etc.
Any suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

thts weird.... my 8 month old male has started doing that, done it several times over the past week. and i have no idea why.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there a cricket or something hiding behind the light? Maybe he can see it and is trying to catch it?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

not with my guy. has never done it before, just past week


----------



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

very strage mine was doing it 2 weeks ago lol they sending messages around lol


----------



## yorkiebeardieowner (Mar 25, 2009)

No nothing there - he just keeps scratching up the back wall the reach the light and jumping at it.
I did notice today when he was doing it that his beard became darker underneath and the colouring on his tail changed??!!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

In that case i have no idea, sorry.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

If you have a reflector hes attacking his reflection he wont realise its himself and thinks its another beardie in his territory


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

get a reflector ... move it further away ..... then he cant rech it and will give up??


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you have a basking light? when we 1st got our adult female she came in a viv with no basking light, just a ceramic heat lamp n uv n she was always goin for her uv light. We changed the ceramic for a baskin straight away n she seemed to stop goin for the uv then, just baskin near it every so often xx


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

My beardie, Jeremy, likes trying to attack his UV light. Absolutely no idea why! But he's not happy until he's managed to pull it down, then he will sit next to it looking quietly satisfied! All the temps and lights are perfect in his tank so it just seems to be a way of passing the time for him!


----------



## yorkiebeardieowner (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi in answer to your questions - 
There is no reflector, if we got one wouldnt this give him more reason to be spooked out by it?
We use a red spotlight for heat (bought from reptile shop).
Just wish I could get to the bottom of it as want to know everything is ok for him. If you look at my profile pics there is a pic of viv set up in background, its pretty much the same since then (uv light at top and heat light to the right).
If cant find any answers will have to buy a uv light protector, I didnt want to do this as worried it would block some of uv and light out.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Suggest you swap the red light for a blue / white spot.
They like to see the sun and apparently cant see red light.

Must admit though one of mine had a mad day or two quite recently where he was charging around the viv leaping at the tube and generally having a mad moment.


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

i would say the reson behind this is the uvb light we use in our vivariums and most tube light flicker quicker than our eyes can c and it annoys the lizards  i might b wrong but thats what i think is behine this behavour


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

yorkiebeardieowner said:


> Hi in answer to your questions -
> There is no reflector, if we got one wouldnt this give him more reason to be spooked out by it?
> *We use a red spotlight for heat (bought from reptile shop).*
> Just wish I could get to the bottom of it as want to know everything is ok for him. If you look at my profile pics there is a pic of viv set up in background, its pretty much the same since then (uv light at top and heat light to the right).
> If cant find any answers will have to buy a uv light protector, I didnt want to do this as worried it would block some of uv and light out.


I would suggest changing the red spotlight for a day / sun one ( u can get a normal reflector spot light from any supermarket dirt cheap rather than forkin out loads for a rep one, does the same job)

I think if u change the spotlight that may solve ur problem with him jumping to the uv as beardies sense light more than heat. as paulb says they cnt really see red light (similar problem we had with the ceramic except with the ceramic n not red light) The uv will be giving of white light so that could be why hes attracted to it. 

If this doesn't help than i dont have clue :bash:

Reflectors are good as they double the life of the uv and help the beardie get the most of the uv aswell. Instead of having to change a uv every 6 months, if u get a reflector it will last around a yr


----------

